# Twiggs County Monster



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 4, 2006)

Alright guys and gals after hunting since season came in, my persistance finaly paid off yeasterday afternoon. I got in my stand a little bit late around 4:30 or so. This monster 8 point came out chasing a doe. I shot him at 5:33 pritty close to 300 yards, with my new Browning a-bolt 270wsm. I have hunted my whole life for a deer of this size and finaly connected. Thank you lord for this awsome buck, I haven't scored him yet. But tommorow I am having him score by a b&c cerified scorer. He weight 255, and his spread is around 20 inches, my biggest ever.


----------



## dawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Great Buck!!!! congrats....where in Twiggs county did this big boy come from????

Congrats again on a awesome deer!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Dec 4, 2006)

AWESOME BUCK!!!! I would fall out of my stand if I saw something like that. Congrats again and let us know what he scores.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 4, 2006)

He's got it all.....Congrats!


----------



## GA_sponge (Dec 4, 2006)

Congratulations Jode. That's an awesome buck!

Dan


----------



## Trizey (Dec 4, 2006)

Well worth the wait!  Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Dean (Dec 4, 2006)

*Nice, real nice*

let us know what he scores...


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 4, 2006)

I hear you man. That deer is picture perfect. I love a good wide, heavy eight. You can't beat em. Great deer man, congrats!!!


----------



## General Lee (Dec 4, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adirondacker (Dec 4, 2006)

Congratulations! 300 yds. is a tough shot when your looking at a Brutus like that! Must have been tough to keep the crosshairs steady!


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 4, 2006)

Beautiful buck,, congrats


----------



## Echo (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW!Monster is a ffitting desciption for that buck.Congratulations!!


----------



## Al White (Dec 4, 2006)

That's a nice one!  What part of Twiggs do you hunt?


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 4, 2006)

hope my persistance pays off as good as yours did. great buck!!


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 4, 2006)

Great buck!  Good to see your patience paid off.


----------



## hunter7 (Dec 4, 2006)

great buck


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 4, 2006)

mighty fine, congrats on a fine beast!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 4, 2006)

way to stay at it   congrats on that monster buck


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 4, 2006)

Good things come to those who wait!

Fine buck!  Looking at his spread, mass, tines, beams, I'd put him at a solid 135-140!

Sweet buck!


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW....what a pig.....Congrats on a fine buck !!


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Dec 4, 2006)

Hes a bigun. Congrats!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 4, 2006)

congrats thats a bigun something to be proud ofthere.


----------



## smith1j (Dec 4, 2006)

That's one fine looking buck. The rack looks perfect. Congratulations!


----------



## DSGB2000 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats awesome man.


----------



## Hogguide (Dec 4, 2006)

DSGB2000 said:


> Thats awesome man.



That is a REAL Nice Buck. Good Shot Too.
Congratulations. 
Hogguide


----------



## butterbean7008 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great buck, congrats.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 5, 2006)

He's a whopper !!! Congratulations...


----------



## kcausey (Dec 5, 2006)

Next time run him across the line into wilkinson county...That's a good buck man, congratulations.....I am still waiting on my monster to step out.


----------



## Buck (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations, that thing is huge!!!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 6, 2006)

getting him mounted just like he was when I shot him in a full sneak right in the does butt. Taxidermist said he will make a beautiful mount. I will post pictures when I get him back. Oh for those who asked I killed him about 5 miles south of Jeffersonville.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 7, 2006)

I would guess 135` net 
& 75 mph home in my truck.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 8, 2006)

Offical green score 143 3/8"


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Dec 8, 2006)

Congrats on a big ole hammerknocker!!!

Fine Buck!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 13, 2006)

*My memory of the hunt!!!!!*

All I really remebered was watching this monster chasing that doe for over 100 yards and pray'n i'd get a shot. Finally it was like nothing else was there but me and him. I was proped up against the tree I was in, shooting free handed. I aimed about 2 inches above his back and setteled in, and wwwhhhaaammm. And I looked again he was gone, I looked around to see if he was running. I couldn't find him, very confident in my shooting I knew he couldn't have gone far. I sat done in my stand started gathering all my things and throwing them in my backpack I carry with me. Threw it all on the grouned from my stand, before climbing down I thought i'd take one more look. So I picked my gun backup looking in the area he was. And then there he was I seen his antlers offer the sage grass. At that point I felt like I could have just jump off of the stand to the ground myself. I hurried down the latter, ran up the trail to our club food plot. Dropped every thing except my gun and orange vest. I took out running through briers, and sage grass at some points up to my shoulders. as I came out of a dip in the field up on the hill just in front of where he was when i shot, I could see his antlers about 30 yards away. The closer I got the bigger he did. I grabbed him up with both hands, one on each antler. Fell to my knees and thanked the LORD for this moment. Grabbed my gun ran to the truck, pick up my bag and tore across the field. I loaded this joker by myself, don't ask me how. It must have just been the adrinaline I guess. Hauled tatter out of the hunting club. I was in a hurry to show my buddies what I had shot. I left the hunting club and was at my buddies house (where the pictures where taken) in about 10 minutes. Usually this is about a good 15 minute drive, I don't remeber how fast I was driving. I just know I felt like a little boy eating a ice cream, just this ice cream had four legs and a massive amount of antlers on his head. I still get that same feeling every time I see a picture.

I want to say thank you to every one for checking out my post and thank you to every one that posted. But most of all I want to say THANK YOU LORD for this monster buck and another day to enjoy it with friend & family. Hey persistance pay's off this is proof. Good hunting and god bless.

Jode


----------



## bigbarrow (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats ..
Hope you get many more..


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 17, 2007)

All right yall I made the Big Buck contest, check out your january issue of GON page 47. yes sir, hope that i have a chance to win my week looks pritty good, there is a nice ten point that my be a tight finish. He has 2 more measurements that I do.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 17, 2007)

Man, that's a good'un!!!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 18, 2007)

Congradulations ........... wonderful buck, especially great 8ptr.


----------

